# My Declaration of Integrity (A long read a long time coming)



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Well, this has been a problem for a while, and it's in need of a solution. I'm not sure that I have a good one. The problem stems from another very real problem, which is that authors fake reviews and pay for reviews. It's not just authors, of course. This is a problem in the restaurant and hotel industries, and probably every industry where reviews correlate with income. There are those who fake positive reviews for gain and competitors who fake negative reviews for spite. It has been covered in the New York Times and on hundreds of blogs and other outlets. It's a real problem with serious consequences and no easy solution.

One of the many problems that stems from this is that innocents are lumped in with perpetrators. The sports world has been dealing with this for a while now, as those who use performance enhancing drugs cast a dark shadow over those who don't. And when national heroes like Lance Armstrong and Roger Clemens are implicated, the assumption becomes that everyone does it. But everyone doesn't. Except that it's practically impossible to prove a negative.

You can clock me speeding down the road and give me a ticket, but how can anyone who drives a vehicle prove that they never speed, not ever? This is the classic recipe for a witchhunt. Anyone can accuse, and the only defense is to profess innocence, which is what the guilty and innocent do in equal measure. I find that it's quite fitting that I'm sitting here in Boston, just a stone's throw from Salem, thinking about these things.

A fellow writer has spent the last month being hounded by an anonymous accuser. This person is claiming that she pays for reviews. There is no evidence, but of course, the author can't prove the negative. Compounding this injustice is the fact that the accused author has dedicated much of her time and energy into fighting for the rights of other authors. I can't go into detail without outing her, and the details aren't important.

During this month-long vendetta, hundreds of other authors have been accused as well. These lists of names are being used in an attempt to buttress the vapid case against her, and I know several of the other authors on this list quite well. I've received emails from several of them and others on the list, and by their shock and indignation (and association with them, both in person and online), I don't doubt their innocence. Why? Because it is very easy to know how innocent people get tangled up in this when you are one of them. These days, bestselling authors with a ton of reviews are presumed guilty until proven guilty. Ask any major-leaguer who leads the league in home runs what they go through as the season progresses. This is the new and ugly norm.

Along with an inability to prove innocence, there are many ways to appear guilty. If you publicly appreciate reviews, as I have, you'll get a lot of first-time reviewers, which is supposedly an indication of guilt. And if you are a bestseller, you'll get a lot of tack-on reviews that are designed to make the professional (hired for pay) reviewer look legit, which means the stain is now equally on you. In fact, if someone wanted to "prove" you engaged in this behavior, it would only cost them $50 to buy 10 reviews for your books. It's easier than leaving a syringe in your locker.

People whom I admire are wondering what they can do about this. I understand their frustration. It's hard to know what you can do, other than turn to loved ones for support. I used to protest these accusations on Facebook, where I felt that I was safe with friends, only to have people claim that I was trying to raise a posse. I've responded to accusatory reviews by politely saying that I would never engage in such behavior, only to be told that it's rude of me to respond to this libel. I've since learned that the people who point and scream "witch" are given much support by those who tamp down any attempt at claiming innocence. The rules are simple: Anyone can cast aspersions on your character, and you're not allowed to defend yourself. You are tied to the stake and expected to enjoy the burn.

The most common advice given is silence, to just ignore it, and I have mostly heeded this advice. I have chickened out. It has left me feeling like I did in middle school, where I was regularly bullied. I remember pretending to be sick so I didn't have to go to school and deal with a kid who once pointed a gun at my brother, pulled the trigger, and laughed when it clicked. A kid who pushed us into thorny bushes (why the hell do they plant those at schools?) and who roughed us up when anyone wasn't looking. I really did feel sick most mornings. My stomach would twist up in knots, and I lived in constant terror that I'd be targeted on a whim. I was also afraid to stick up for anyone, because I didn't want to be targeted. We all felt this way.

This is very much what it feels like to have a public presence that can be torn down at any time, this feeling of vulnerability and fear. The people who do the accusing have nothing to lose. Some seem to take sport in it. Some, I'm sure, feel that they are doing the world a favor, and that it's okay if a few innocents are lumped in with the perpetrators. This is the dark slice of what is otherwise an amazing ability to connect with readers, 99% of whom are positive, supportive, and wonderful. But it's that other 1% that you live in terror of. And you know that if you say anything, if you stick up for a friend, that you're next.

In a forum thread yesterday, anyone who spoke up about a similar issue promptly received a spate of 1-star reviews from one of these accusers. Over a hundred books in an hour were hit, including all of mine. I personally don't care, as I am lucky to have tremendous support and an incredible number of unassailable reviews from readers, bloggers, and major media outlets. But I am watching friends get attacked. And they have much more to lose than I do. And I think I've been a chickenshit for quite long enough. I'm more than a little upset at myself for being such a coward for so long.

I don't know if this is the best solution, because there isn't really a good one, and there are elements of this solution that make me feel really hurt inside. It requires me bringing my previous dog into this, Jolie, whom I loved more than life itself, and whom I can't think about without crying. (Yeah, I'm one of those weird dog owners. I accept that.) I really hate dragging her into an ugly debate, but the same reason I hate this is the same reason she's needed. It's because no one who knows me can doubt how I feel about her. Linking this surety to an unknown, to an unknowable, to an accusation, is the best solution I can think of. (It helps that Jolie never knew what in the world I was mumbling to her all those years; she just knew that I loved her and that she loved me. Which was enough.)

What we need are declarations that are unassailable. Perhaps these don't exist, so they have to get as close as possible. And these declarations are not meant for those who don't know us but for the ones who do. Because it's the baseball player who worries what his mom thinks-this is the baseball player who tosses and turns at night. "Mom, I'm innocent" might not be enough. He wants her to really know. He wants his teammates to know. His loved ones. His true fans.

That's who this is for. Because plenty of other people with blackness in their hearts will assume guilt until guilt is proven. What they choose to believe, however, says plenty about them while leaving the facts unchanged. This is an important truth to grasp. Knowing yourself is the most important thing. Watching others pick and choose how they know you-this tells you all you need to know about them. I felt liberated when I realized this. I began to see others for how great and not-so-great they are. (The next step is to learn not to judge them when they do not-so-great things.)

Without further ado, what follows and concludes this post is my Declaration of Integrity. It's for my mom and for the people who matter the most to me. For my wife and my sister and my colleagues and the readers who appreciate my work and have written so many amazing emails, comments, and reviews. I thank you. Perhaps this is something other authors will find useful to do for themselves, but I also urge those who want to stay quiet to stay quiet. This is a risky thing, inviting attack and attention. You have my sympathy and support, however you handle this. Everyone will seek out their own solution. But I've waited far too long to say this:

I, Hugh Howey, have never paid for a book review in my life. I swear this on my life and on the life of my beloved dog and faithful companion of ten years, Jolie. May she rest in peace. And may the accusers and accused alike find peace in their hearts as well.


----------



## BillSmithBooksDotCom (Nov 4, 2012)

Hugh, Awesome Post! (As both a dog-lover and an author.)

As an author, I have always believed "if me books are good, they will find their audience." I would rather have a smaller number of honest sales and reviews than have a ton of bogus reviews knowing in my heart that they were dishonest. Of course, I write because I love to, with dreams of someday making a decent income from writing the stories I love...some people look at writing as an income only. Those people tend not to last because once it gets hard it gets too easy to move on to something else that looks easy.

To paraphrase Mark Twain, opportunity often arrives disguised as hard work.

And as a doggie-daddy, I just lost my oldest dog, Sabrina (toy poodle) about a week ago. Broke my heart. She'd spent almost every single day for 15-1/2 years with me, much of the time on my lap. Fortunately, the passing was quick and she had excellent health right up until the end and our younger dog has been wonderful for both me and my wife to ease this difficult time.


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

Read every word of it, and facebooked it.  Sorry you had to write it. I'm with you.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Great post. FWIW, I don't know you or the other authors mentioned in a recent list, but didn't believe for one moment that you or them had paid for reviews.


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Awh.  

Maybe I've become apathetic to the whole paying for reviews thing. (Yeah, I doubt it.) But when there's nothing you can really do, it seems daunting. I've been sick so long that I've gotten used to choosing which fights to spend energy on and which to ignore, and I can say that this whole reviews thing pisses me off. It's a torn that drives me nuts. I wish they'd overhaul the review system in general, and make it more transparent. Amazon knows how far your kindle got in a book. Why not mark off that the reviewer read 20% or 100%? Why not make it like Audibles multifaceted reviews? Or they can go the way of B&N and just make their review section a chat room.  

It irritates the tar out of me because its so damn hard to get traction and stuff like that can be damning. I vote for chat rooms to discuss the book, and strike the star ratings all together. Anarchy! I think I advocated Big Brotherisim too. 

I know you guys who are in the public eye get slammed for no reason. At least I assumed it wasn't just me.  Although, Hugh, it seems like 99.9% of people LOVE you. Seriously. You're everywhere! How can you not like Hugh Howey? He's like cookies. Everyone likes cookies.

I feel horrible today, so my post is meandering. Anyway, I just wanted to say that I support you guys. Fist bumps. Hugs. High fives. I don't buy reviews and I know you guys don't either.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Great post and beautiful dog.


----------



## Suzan Butler (Apr 6, 2013)

I think this might be the best thing I've read all day. All week.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

The problem with any such declaration (and I'm not pointing at yours, Hugh, just in general) is that all you need are a few fingers pointing at it while screaming "Methinks the lady doth protest too much!" to make it suspect.  This happened months back when it was revealed John Locke paid for a ton of reviews. There was a website that went up in which authors could pledge that they were sock-puppet free and wouldn't do such things.  I was one of the folks who signed it.  Then over on JA Konrath's blog he pretty much called everyone out on it, resulting in multiple posts and tons of comments and a lot of finger pointing (there were plenty of people from here arguing both sides).  It wound up being a mess.  What was a sincere gesture for at least some became twisted into accusations of seeking publicity to outright lying and such.

The true problem, in my opinion, is that there are people in the wrong on both sides of the equation, and plenty who are willing to follow one side or the other without doing their due diligence. There are scummy writers out there who should have no right to call themselves professional authors.  Likewise, there are people on the opposite side who have overreacted and decided that all indie authors must be crooked snakeoil salesmen.  The thing about those on the extreme end of any argument: they tend to yell the loudest and keep doing so until they attract a crowd. 

I don't know what the solution is, other than to keep writing and follow my own straight and narrow.  I can't prove my integrity to anyone else, but as long as I know it for myself then that will probably have to be good enough.*


*barring true libel of course. There are certain lines which if crossed need to be dealt with legally.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Well said, friend.


----------



## Indirectly (Jul 11, 2013)

Taking the Hugh Howey Pledge...

This pen name has no followers and no fans. If my books eventually gain a following, it will be because of luck and work. I have not ever and will not ever pay for reviews even should my novels languish in obscurity forever.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks, Hugh.

I started three posts on some of the threads and changed my mind three times for fear of retaliation. That is wrong. It makes me sad. And it makes me angry for being a coward. 

I'm disturbed by the people discussed in those threads as I am disturbed by witnessing mental illness. I can't see any other reason for the bitterness that initiates these witch hunts (the fact that otherwise reasonable humans are easily drawn into mass hysteria is witnessed every time there is a riot somewhere).

Then I get a review for my new title that exhibits the reviewer's perfect understanding of my work that, juxtaposed to this ugliness, made me want to weep. To quote Samwise Gamgee: we have to believe that there is some good in the world.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Indirectly said:


> Taking the Hugh Howey Pledge...


I think that pledge needs a pen name!  It's all about you. You deserve the credit.

Or I would just have to rename my pledge after the person who inspired me, and then it will all get confusing-like.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm behind you 110%, Hugh. And so is my Monie.









And here is my blog post about you, in keeping with the spirit of standing up for what's right.
http://ellecasey.com/hugh-howey-is-my-hero/


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

I, and probably everyone on here, never doubted your integrity.

But now I'm in love.

With Jolie.

My boy, Riley Radcliffe:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9883846245/


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

If this turns into a thread full of pictures of everyone's dogs, I'm going to be a mess.

Thanks for the support, everyone.


----------



## brie.mcgill (Jun 5, 2013)

I never paid for a review. When I did some tweeting for my free book giveaway with fiverr, I had someone ask me to write two reviews for myself and my jaw dropped. I said I just wanted the tweets and wasn't interested in the reviews (because the last thing I wanted Amazon to do was shut down my account). There is definitely a lot of unscrupulous activity out there.

I've had three perfectly legit reviews deleted so far, all good ones, so... everyone is impacted by this, even if they don't engage the madness. It's so hard when you're a new author because every review counts.

Great post, Hugh. Indeed a bummer that you had to write it.

That being said, I'll introduce my fuzzies:










Lunar & Loki. Both are males. (The kitten is at least four months now, and this picture captures his regular attempts at breastfeeding on the older male.  )

Edit: I like how I got the banner ad for Kirkus at the bottom of this post...


----------



## Suzan Butler (Apr 6, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> If this turns into a thread full of pictures of everyone's dogs, I'm going to be a mess.
> 
> Thanks for the support, everyone.


I already am. I'm a sucker for dogs.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hugh Howey said:


> I think that pledge needs a pen name!  It's all about you. You deserve the credit.
> 
> Or I would just have to rename my pledge after the person who inspired me, and then it will all get confusing-like.


How about calling it the Jolie Pledge?


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

As someone else succinctly put it:  'You can get over a war, but you'll never forget an injustice you suffered as a seven-year-old.'


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Great post and I'll take the pledge too. I swear by the memory of Sammy, that I have never, nor will never pay for or coerce reviews from anyone.

Sammy--it's been two years since you've been gone and I still miss you. Sweetest dog ever.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

All I can say is -- this really isn't about you. You are just the focal point. I know that is difficult. With success comes -- well -- idiots.

As Ralph Waldo Emerson said - People seem not to see that their opinion of the world is also a confession of character.

I, too, never would have believed that you would purchase a review.

Maybe it is because of the dogs. =)










Sheila


----------



## 60169 (May 18, 2012)

Because I have an unlikely number of reviews for an unknown book, I have been questioned a number of times on this very subject, and I didn't enjoy it. 

I am happy to take the Jolie pledge and state with no equivocation that I have never paid for a book review in my life. I swear it on the names of all the people I love, including my four-legged people Sadie, Buddha and and Hershey.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

We never believed this of you, Hugh, so please don't worry about that.  

I'd never be accused of this because my books are too wildly unpopular. It will take me forever to get that number of reviews.    But if I had been accused and I had the money behind me, I'd sue for slander.  Maybe then people would think twice about false accusations on the internet. 

And Sheila, I'm salivating over your dogs. I've wanted a Mastiff from the time I first saw one.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Hugh. I'm also a dog-lover, transformed by my best friend, Winnie.









I also want to make a point. This witch-hunt has what purpose, in the end? To prevent what it decides is morally wrong behavior, and demonize those it targets? What about the fledgling author who buys reviews on bad advice, such as that it has to be done to compete with the big publishers who also buy reviews, and then learns why it is unacceptable, and changes his behavior permanently? Is this person lumped with the person who knows, feels it as wrong, and continues to do it to drive sales? To say that right and wrong is the same for everyone is insane. Just look at the fact that it is considered wrong to eat dogs here in America, and okay in parts of Southeast Asia, where in other places, they would consider it morally wrong to eat cows, which we do here without batting an eye. I don't eat any animals, is that morally wrong or right? For me, yes it is, for others, no. We come here, to these boards, to learn the right way to make it as an indie author. We work really hard and don't cut corners. When you see the ad for toothpaste that says 9 out of 10 doctors recommend that toothpaste, but they're talking about a pool of only 10 doctors, is that false advertising? I don't know. When someone runs a giveaway for review copies, is that a paid review? What about using the services that gain reviews en masse, such as Netgalley? Are you, in a roundabout way, paying for reviews? As has been stated, the only difference might be that Netgalley reviews are more varied, as a result of being more honest, but the so-called strategies of big authors who have paid for reviews have been varied as well, supposedly to blend in better. 
Art is subjective. You might love a movie that most people loved, and that I hated (District 9), or vice versa. The reason we are so shocked by MLB players using steroids is because they know better, they've been at the top level for so long. We can't believe they're still operating on questionable morals. I applaud Hugh for never having paid for a review, and I d*mn the people who run around attempting a smear campaign with a black and white brush attempting to propound their own set of morals, reaching to push them on everyone else. Indie authors are special, because we are crafting our art, marketing, and livelihood together, without big money. If a big-six publisher buys an ad and throws it in Time magazine, because it can afford to, and puts up a positive review, one it cherry-picked from a go-to reviewer at its disposal, is that wrong? What if the words of the review had been contrived, exaggerated, for the purpose of drumming up sales? Doesn't the same thing happen with movie advertising? Video games? I still believe the art, when it's good, will sell itself with a minimum of advertising. We've seen this happen with viral Youtube videos of music artists, and runaway books like Hugh's Wool. Despite this new world of electronic reviews and marketing, and a million people clamoring to find their way, we must cling to the idea of the willingness to grow and be open to learning and adjusting to what is right and wrong. When we recognize something is wrong, and does not even benefit us, we reflect and refuse repeating the behavior. When one doesn't, perhaps that is the time to d*mn them, I don't know. I know I've learned and grown so much since becoming part of these boards, as a result of collective experience, and in turn, I've taken what fits most with my morals. I don't pay for reviews, but I'm always looking for a good place to throw money, especially if I think that in the end, it will land me reviews, or better yet, word of mouth. I don't fear the odd bad review, because that's the nature of art. Someone will hate it no matter what. But in the end I'm okay with it, because I believe in what I'm doing. I believe in art, the power it has to change people, shape their morals, and maybe highest among arts is writing. The support this community has for its authors, especially its more successful ones, in inspiring to me, and a sign of the collective morality that we cling to as artists.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing post.  Not that I needed to read it. As my 16 year old says, Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Rick Gualtieri said:


> The problem with any such declaration (and I'm not pointing at yours, Hugh, just in general) is that all you need are a few fingers pointing at it while screaming "Methinks the lady doth protest too much!" to make it suspect.


This.

You have my sympathy, Hugh (you and all the others named in this.) If it were me I'd be pretty incandescent too! However, I can't help but feel that it is indeed probably better to say nothing.

It sucks, it majorly sucks. However, unless you have the time and the money to hunt the libellers down and sue them (and certainly, in the UK, the onus would be on them to provide proof of what they'd written) - then it's pig wrestling.

Do what you can behind the scenes. Complain to their hosting provider of libellous content, etc. In public though, don't give them the oxygen of publicity.

I read a forum which has a gossip thread on it - and you get some crazy stuff on there. Every now and then something turns out to be true - but a lot of it is totally outrageous and I've seen blinds that accuse identifiable celebrities of terrible, terrible things - being drug dealers/escorts, killing people, pimping out their own children, etc. That's far worse than being accused of buying reviews!

The thing is - unless they are Tom Cruise - they usually ignore these horrible slanders. Even he only tends to go after the bigger fish - like newspapers and TV shows.

It seems to be an unpleasant part of being in the public eye, to however small a degree. You are going to attract people who want to put you down, or gossip about you, or both. If your name is enough to draw attention or blog traffic (as many of those accused in that recent blog are) - then people are even more likely to say nasty stuff about you.

It's like contestants on Big Brother, or any other reality show. No matter how genuinely nice, sweet, and truly lovely someone is - you'll have a bunch of people on a forum accusing them of putting on a front, being fake, being sneaky, etc. It's very, very true that you can't please everybody. If you put your work out there, you need to accept that some people will hate it and/or not get it. If you yourself become a recognisable name/brand/personality - then the same thing stands. If you are nice, someone will think you're fake. If you're helpful, someone will think you've got an agenda. You can't win, except by rising above what they say or do and refusing to stop being nice and being helpful.

Truth is - the majority of readers don't Google authors they are interested in. They type their name into Amazon, or Goodreads, or wherever. Most people will never even know that these lies exist. Rebutting them just draws extra attention to them.

Plus, at the end of the day - would you rather know you were innocent and have people think badly of you - or know you were guilty and have people think well of you? I know which one is better for personal happiness! Nobody can take away your self respect for having done the right thing - even if they don't appreciate that!


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm still mystified that this is a thing someone woudl accuse people of. Outside of other authors and some book bloggers, literally nobody cares about bought reviews. Yesterday's thread had Brandon Sanderson's name in there and all I could think was 'wow, even if that was true, it wouldn't make me want the Way of Kings sequel less--and also, I'm the only person I know out of a lot of his readers who is even vaguely aware of this'.

I'd take the pledge, though it wouldn't be out of any sign of integrity (I have none), but because 1) I don't have enough money to buy reviews and 2) even if I could scrape it together, reviews are worthless and I'd be better off buying, you know, actual advertising that might sell some books instead of 500 stupid feathers in my cap.

Frankly, I'm not all the sure anyone even reads positive reviews other than for confirmation bias. You read negatives to find out if something is defective, but the only use for positives as a customer that I can imagine is to see if people are giving a book five stars for here finally being a book that supports their love of racism or something so you know to avoid it.


----------



## blakebooks (Mar 10, 2012)

The irony is that it becomes obvious over time who's legit and who isn't. Obvious because they live their philosophy, and their work proves their worth. 

There will always be those who hate those who are doing well. The best revenge is, of course, continuing to do well.

Gorgeous dog. I won't break any hearts with photos of mine, although I'd encourage you to head over to my blog and check out my latest on the power of action on saving deserving lives. I've committed to donating a decent amount to helping pooches who need an advocate. I just hope that some point I'll get to your level, because then I can throw a lot more at a problem that's ongoing.

As to the haters, by your actions, so shall you be known. Do right, and allow those who wish to stew in venom, do so with my compliments. They're just poisoning their own environment. It's water off a duck's back for the rest of us.

I just wonder how all these supposed review buyers got hooked up with the 500 review packages. I feel totally excluded. Meh. Nobody tells me anything.

The pledge, while a noble thought, won't convince anyone that doubts (they'll assume you're lying), and will merely confirm what your supporters already know. Having said that, it was worth it just to get a photo of Jolie. What a doll.


----------



## Rykymus (Dec 3, 2011)

Hugh, those of us who have read your work, and followed your posts, do not doubt your integrity. It has nothing to do with what you say, or swearing on your cute pup. It's simply because your work is good, and you are a good guy. Your work is all the proof any loyal reader needs, and it is also the only proof that is irrefutable in the eyes of the people that actually matter... your readers.

I know I never paid for a review. My wife and daughter know. My brother and sisters know. And my mom knows. And so do my loyal readers... and not because they have any way to know whether or not the reviews were paid for, but because they like the work and want to read more. Any reader that would believe the nonsense that such useless quivering masses of protoplasm would post online is not the type of reader I want to write for, as they are too weak and ignorant to see the truth when it lies before them. I'm quite sure our readers are more intelligent than that.

So you see, none of us need make a declaration. It only serves to fan the flames that have already been lit by the hatred of small minded, petty individuals. 

That said, I do admire your need to take a stance.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.

It really is that simple.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

You rock, Hugh! There was never a doubt in my mind about you or any of the awesome indie authors that the bully listed. And you are so not a coward. The person who lied on the blog anonymously is the coward.

Me and my Bear are behind you and the other listed authors 100%. Bear is watching over us from Doggie Heaven. Loved her so much, I made her into a character in my first book


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

At the end of the day, books are subjective. Some people will like a book, while others will dislike it and wonder where all the 5* reviews came from. At the same time, those who liked it will wonder all the negative reviews came from. No one can pleased 100% all the time.

So, I guess, from time to time accusations will be thrown around. As authors, we should just ignore or just give polite answers. 

But at the same time, it can have a negative impact on the author. Which is clearly understandable. And can be annoying at times. 

Also, sometimes something may look suspicious. For example, the second book in my link. One of the reviewers posted a review twice, he/she made an error in the first title and posted another (I think anyway). The last review was posted by someone who I had given a copy in exchange for a review. She forgot to mention this, but mentioned it in her Good reads review. So from an outsider viewpoint, they could be seen as suspicious.

You can't tell which are real or fake anymore. That's the reality. 

And life is too short to pay attention to any false accusations. Concentrate on what matters most.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you, Hugh, for having the courage to speak up for all of us.


----------



## brendajcarlton (Sep 29, 2012)

Seriously, isn't accusing publicly accusing someone of something you can't prove and causing them harm slander.  (Now I've got song lyrics running through my head.  "I've been slandered.  I've been libeled.  I've heard words they never used in the Bible..")  Isn't slander illegal?


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

1) "In print, it's libel" ~ J Jonah Jameson

2) On the internet, it's 'communication'.


----------



## cwashburn (May 20, 2013)

I'm so small scale so no one has thought it worth their while to review bomb me.  It's your success, Hugh, that brings out the envy monsters.
I do use a pen name to keep myself anonymous, partly because I work in a profession (teaching) where I do have to be careful what I say and write under my own name.  There might be some past students seeking revenge for low marks!

In the beginning of my writing career I asked a couple of family members to write reviews after they read my book but these have been long since removed by Amazon's mighty review sieve.  I wouldn't do that now, anyway.

I've wondered about the traditionally published books on the 'to be released in the future' list that already have a large accumulation of positive reviews.  Must be a wide scattering of advanced reading copies.


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

Hugh- I did an online speaking engagement Friday night, and I used your name... here's a clip from the log...

_Have any of you read Wool, by Hugh Howey?
Hugh is having incredible success and he's a very normal down to earth guy. I'd love to grow up to be him one day. _

And a post like this just reinforces that sentiment


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Great post. The internet is the ultimate trading post of stupid behavior, stupider reactions, and downright insane individuals who try to clean up the mess afterwards. When you have a (somewhat) small, personal community as online authors, it's easy to fall prey to jealousy, rumor and innuendo.

_Why is this guy successful and I'm not?

4.5 stars for that piece of crap?

There's no way she did that without a bit of 'juicing'.

I didn't like this so *nobody else is supposed to*, therefore these positive reactions are obviously sockpuppetry._

A lot of people online just have a hard time dealing with the idea of objectivity and difference of opinion.


----------



## Jay Allan (Aug 20, 2012)

The whole paid reviews scandal is misleading.  The real issue is bogus reviews for whatever purpose.  As Hugh said, someone spoke up in a forum and got a bunch of one star reviews as retaliation.  That is no worse than an author buying reviews.  It is just as harmful to any browser trying to get a real insight on the book.  Some of my negative reviews admit they haven't read the book.  One reviewer just whines about Amazon in general.  

I doubt there's much that can be done about it, unless Amazon cracks down on bogus reviews of all sorts. 

As for me, I've sold about 150,000 books and have around 700 reviews.  You can't stop people who buy from reviewing, so there's always going to be a baseline of organic reviews.  If someone has sold 10,000 books and has 3,000 reviews, that is suspicious.  

In the end I don't think reviews matter much at all.  Yes, if you have a low star average it's going to hurt, but I don't think a 4.4 from 50 reviews is a bit different to the marketplace as one from 500 reviews.  

As for things like the offending blog, there's probably not much any of us can do about it...at least not short of putting enormous time and resources into it.  And it's like Whack a Mole anyway, just like pirate sites.  It will just crop up somewhere else.

I've never bought a review.  In fact, I stopped my best friend from posting one.  I don't think bogus reviews would even be all that useful.  If your book is getting bad reviews on its own, you need to deal with that, not try to put lipstick on a pig.  Rewrite, reformat, keep trying until your market likes it.  If you sucker someone into buying it with a bad review, you'll just burn that reader forever.  Apart from ethics, I think it would be harmful long term anyway.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

As you talked about your childhood, I realized that i could relate with you on so many levels. I won't get into details, but I was faced with many similar situations growing up.

I'm pretty much a nobody right now, and most of the time I consider myself a hack in comparison to amazing writers such as you and many other KBers. One thing I can be proud of is that I have never, and will never, pay for reviews. I also know for a fact that you're innocent. How do I know that? For starters, you're awesome and so are your books. I don't think any of the named KB folks are guilty.

This is bound to happen to people when they begin making a name for themselves. There's no way around it. It sucks, but all you can do is trust that the folks around you, those who know you and care about you, know the truth.

In short, haters gonna hate. Don't worry about them. You're an amazing person and a gifted writer. You're also an animal lover, and that automatically kicks you up a few hundred more notches.

I'm afraid I don't have any dog pictures to share right now, but I'll seal this post with a picture of the feathered love of my life, Princess Leia.


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin (Nov 11, 2010)

Jay Allan said:


> The whole paid reviews scandal is misleading. The real issue is bogus reviews for whatever purpose. As Hugh said, someone spoke up in a forum and got a bunch of one star reviews as retaliation.


The review issue isn't new. And it's not limited to - or even mostly - authors doing it, either. Many companies *routinely* game Amazon reviews by paying people (publicity companies) to spam up a bunch of reviews for their product. And yes, a good number of major publishing imprints routinely do this, too.

It's obnoxious, and unethical. *It's also the industry standard in the traditional publishing business to pay for reviews.*

Ironically, since it's generally indies getting blasted for buying reviews, the only chunk of the publishing business where publishers consistently work at ethical behavior in this matter is indie publishing. Go us. And I absolutely mean that. I'm proud of indie writers taking a stand about ethical considerations in reviews.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Hugh, anyone who has read a word of your work knows that you do not have to pay for five star reviews. I read Wool #1 . . . not my kinda thing, but after everyone raving about it, I had to read it. After the first paragraph, it was like, "This guy is a GREAT writer!" Still not my kinda thing, LOL, but your writing is excellent.

I don't have enough reviews for anybody to claim that I bought any!

And here's my baby boy:


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Great post and I'll take the pledge too. I swear by the memory of Sammy, that I have never, nor will never pay for or coerce reviews from anyone.
> 
> Sammy--it's been two years since you've been gone and I still miss you. Sweetest dog ever.


  

Smiling and crying.

And whoever called it the Jolie Pledge got me blubbering. I swear I'm happy, though.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Almost a year ago my dad's dog died. She was his best friend and he grieved and grieved. It's the first time I'd seen him cry in decades. He had her cremated and put her ashes in a box. A box he couldn't make himself get rid of. He even went so far to take her photo to the tattoo shop and have her face put on his arm, the first tattoo he'd had in 40+ years and tons of $ to get rid of those early ones.

The day he told me he no longer had any reason to get up in the morning was the day I decided to take action. Father's Day was right around the corner and this little cutie below was his gift. He kept saying no, but I left her there. Two months later, he gave her back to me and said he couldn't handle a young 'un. He went home without her and missed her so badly that less than a week later he made the road trip back to my house and in his old grumpy way, said, "Give me my damn dog back." Now they are inseparable.

I know it's not always the right thing to get someone a dog after they lose theirs, but in this case it was. She's much more than a dog. Her name is Bella and she and her spunky spirit is what has brought smiles, laughter, and a reason to get out of bed back to my dad.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9883964533/


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

[[Sorry for the derailment but where else am I going to get to post such a story and that much cuteness??]]


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Never thought for a moment that you paid for reviews, Hugh. And count me in as a person who doesn't get all the venting of spleen that goes around on the internet--some days the WWW is the nastiest outlet on the planet.

I guess your success can't help but attract the Nasties, but it's sad really, that they have no other creative expression that will make them feel less small?

Zuke, my Ridgeback pal


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Jackie says, "There are no foolish dogs allowed in this house. Feed me!"

He also says if anyone tries to sit in his seat, prepare for yourbelongings to be dropped into a toilet (he steals things and drops them into the toilet or the water bowl).

When I released my first story, I thought I would NEVER get a review. Then I got a bad review as my first one.

But I never entertained the thought of paying for a review, or doing anything else shady or unethical. I thought of finding that first reviewer and dunking his head into a bowl of liquified excrement, but never of compromising my own integrity (I was fired from a very, VERY good tech job once for telling customers the truth after watching them get screwed over repeatedly, and worse, purposely).

On one hand, I can see the side of people like me, who tend to just ignore such things. I suppose it helps that I only have 22 reviews on my novella and two or less on everything else. Maybe if I had 500+ reviews I would feel differently about it? I doubt it. I guess one day I'll find out, but for now, no, I don't think it will change my outlook, which is an outlook that says "ignore this shit, it's stupid and only gives the accuser more eyes and more lips to spread the nonsense." I can't be bothered to waste the energy it takes to shrug my shoulders if someone wants to accuse me of anything when it comes to my book(s).

On the other hand, probably half or more of the authors in the world are not like me, and do not have the 'don't give a damn' attitude or the thick skin I do. I see them every day, wringing their hands, sometimes crying real tears because of the awful nature of trolls and other undesirables on the internet. I can't fault them for being vulnerable or thinner skinned than me, and I truly sympathize with them. I was both the bully and the bullied in my life.

I know what drives bullies, where their sweet spot is for crushing someone else (it almost always is centered on the victim's response...the more response, the more the bully will attack). There is no easy answer for trolls and bullies. Some will say just ignore them. Some will say fight back. Some, like me, will say...nothing much at all.

Except I will say I'll gladly enroll my name in the "Jolie Pledge" if that's what we are calling it.

I'm down with that name. It has meaning, and it belongs to a writer that 99% of us respect and possibly even idolize (that's not slang for stalk either, please don't sue me, I'm not in violation of the court order...yet). I have no idea what to do beyond taking the pledge. I'm not going to waste my time fighting people over the internet. I will spend as much time as is needed of me to support and help anyone that wants or needs it.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

I've been away from the boards for awhile. Mostly because of some intense real world stuff and also because of some behavior here that left a bad taste in my mouth. See this is the problem with Witch Hunts folks - they always get out of hand. How many times have authors here jumped on the bandwagon to go after another author? I've certainly seen it before. 

- Successful short story authors being hounded for their titles and account specifics.
- People getting  1-starred reviewed on their titles after posting an opinion.
- Authors being name called and shamed after revealing they "bought" some reviews..etc.. 


We all helped create the perfect storm for this kind of thing to get out hand. Now that the genie has been freed, I don't think there's anyway to put bottle it up again. So the next time you find yourself drawn to an internet author lynch-mob, please slow down and think. While the initial impulse may come from a good place, it always arrives at a bad destination. It's not our place to take justice into our own hands and "punish" those we feel have done wrong. We can report our suspicions to the book retailer but that's as far as it should go.

My heart and sympathy is with all of the authors who have had their integrity and good reputations questioned. I can't imagine how awful that must feel. But maybe it will serve to make us a more sympathetic and supportive community in the future.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

So many wonderful statements being made on this thread and all I can hear is the sound of my own heart breaking for the people who've mentioned the loss of a pet! 

I hope this smile from my Molly girl is enough to brighten your day:












KayBratt said:


> Almost a year ago my dad's dog died. She was his best friend and he grieved and grieved. It's the first time I'd seen him cry in decades. He had her cremated and put her ashes in a box. A box he couldn't make himself get rid of. He even went so far to take her photo to the tattoo shop and have her face put on his arm, the first tattoo he'd had in 40+ years and tons of $ to get rid of those early ones.
> 
> The day he told me he no longer had any reason to get up in the morning was the day I decided to take action. Father's Day was right around the corner and this little cutie below was his gift. He kept saying no, but I left her there. Two months later, he gave her back to me and said he couldn't handle a young 'un. He went home without her and missed her so badly that less than a week later he made the road trip back to my house and in his old grumpy way, said, "Give me my d*mn dog back." Now they are inseparable.
> 
> I know it's not always the right thing to get someone a dog after they lose theirs, but in this case it was. She's much more than a dog. Her name is Bella and she and her spunky spirit is what has brought smiles, laughter, and a reason to get out of bed back to my dad.


And YOU are a wonderful daughter for doing something so kind for your dear dad!


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth (May 14, 2010)

Fortune. Great companion.


----------



## Joseph J Bailey (Jun 28, 2013)

Honesty can be a tough policy but it's often the easiest one to live with.

I am also sorry to hear about your troubles in middle school.  I wish we had still been together.  You didn't deserve that treatment then or now.  No one does.

Keep your chin up.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm moved by the OP and the subsequent posts. And I join in the declaration, upon the good name of this pup, who's getting a bit gray in the muzzle these days but has a heart as big as all outdoors.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are our two babies:



The little one, Cody, belonged to my mom, who passed away in January. We got the big one, Louie, from a shelter.

I've never bought a review. I also discourage my clients, both indie and published, from doing so.

However, I will say that I agree with the person who said that readers probably don't really care. While the author community thinks of the accusations and the act as "scandals," my guess is that most readers are just completely oblivious.

I knew that crazy post was a fake the minute I saw Deborah Geary's name on that list.  As I went down the list of names, I actually started laughing.


----------



## Theresaragan (Jul 1, 2011)

Well said, Hugh. You're awesome. Love everyone's pictures.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I was wrongly on the list with Hugh and many of you. I'd like to make the "Jolie Pledge" on my pet birds, Merry and Pippin. I have never paid for reviews either (though I might have begged shamelessly for a few ).


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

blakebooks said:


> The irony is that it becomes obvious over time who's legit and who isn't. Obvious because they live their philosophy, and their work proves their worth.
> 
> There will always be those who hate those who are doing well. The best revenge is, of course, continuing to do well.


This. I've had my share of fake reviewers leave one stars. I've been unfavorably targeted by an author in another forum, but I also have wonderful vine voice reviews and top reviewers who've left great reviews on my book(s). I think these top reviewer reviews outweigh the ones who try to bring me down.

I also believe I have the best defender possible on my side (God) and feel sorry for anyone who chooses to mess with Him, whether they believe in Him or not.

And if nothing else works...Here's my Sugar:


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

I read that thread the other day (including the 1-stars appearing on GR in response) and felt chickensh*t for not jumping in to show solidarity. I've been on KB for 3 years, read it every day, yet have an average post/day of less than 1--I'm just kind of reserved that way. Then when I want to jump in, most of you won't even know me, because, you know, I don't post enough.

Anyway, I HAD to jump in on this one to thank Hugh (and KayBratt, who made me cry) and share my own little guy. Here he is helping me write my WIP, out in November. He's been the greatest anxiety-reducer I've ever met. Glad to join you pet-owners, and glad my allergy shots seem to have been effective. I love this little guy so much. His name's Linus.

(And I don't pay for reviews, but I don't think that's the point. We all just need to try to be as awesome as our dogs think we are.)


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Hugh, buddy, when good people are forced to defend being good, it's...

...the Internet.

I've learned long ago that it isn't necessary to reply to every sling and arrow hurled upon me on the world wide web. It's a fool's game. Trolls get attention, and any reply you offer brings them more attention.

So listen closely, because I'm about to drop some epic serious knowledge.

Haters gonna hate. Trolls gonna troll. Giving them the time of day is like feeding a starving wolf--if you want to guarantee a wolf following you around all of your life, keep feeding it scraps.

I've never bought a review. If someone wants to accuse me of such a thing, who cares? They're lying. They have no proof. You and I are public figures. Do we need to respond to every outrageous lie and accusation?

No.

The cool thing to do is ignore it. If questioned directly, laugh it off as the nonsense it is.

Integrity isn't a public announcement. It's what we live with.

Let the pinheads make all the baseless, ridiculous accusations they want to. What gives them power is acknowledgement.

Brother, seriously, you have to get to a level where the accusations of anonymous morons should no longer matter to you.

Don't respond. Don't reply. Don't engage. Don't blog or use forums. 

I've been doing this a bit longer than you have. I have a lot more haters than you do. Playing their game is a losing path.

Instead, confront issues as you are asked by reputable sources. Don't ever go on the defensive.

Issuing statements is for actors going into rehab. You and I have nothing to fear, nothing to defend.

If you get defensive because someone makes up lies about you, they've won.

Don't get defensive. Get zen. 

Call me if you feel the need. Happy to talk. Because if you deem it necessary to publicly denounce baseless accusations, you're playing their game, not yours. And that gives them power they shouldn't have.

Illegitimi non carborundum.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Hugh, buddy, when good people are forced to defend being good, it's...
> 
> ...the Internet.
> 
> ...


I only made that blog post to see if it would summon the great JA Konrath to come lay down the wisdom.

*pumps fist*

Okay, but seriously, I agree with you. The play on the title "Very Small Rocks?" goes beyond the Monty Python skit. I can handle the peppering of sticks and stones over the length of my career, and each one will be an annoyance, but now I never have to respond ever again. I can just link someone to my blog post. It is my armor of honesty. And I feel twenty pounds lighter having posted it, after flinching from dozens of attacks over the past two years.

It's also a way of calling attention to the bullying, which is out of control. And a way of offering some solidarity to the author who was the true target of the attack. There is some background stuff there that I don't want to air publicly, but this author has been through A LOT. And she's been taking them for the team, in a very deliberate and brave manner, without any of us knowing. When I got that story, I had to do something.

Also: I saw people whom I admire re-Tweeting this online, and the thing was growing. As my wife told me today, if someone came in her office and accused her of doing something that could get her fired or affect her livelihood going forward, the very last thing she would do is sit quietly.

But I agree with everything you're saying, I really do. I'm just weaker than you are. And newer to all of this. And hey, while you are out of the bottle, do I get three wishes or something?


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Hugh Howey said:


> I only made that blog post to see if it would summon the great JA Konrath to come lay down the wisdom.
> 
> *pumps fist*
> 
> ...


LMAO 

Do you really need three wishes? How about, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness. So you got that going for you. Which is nice. (That's a Caddyshack reference for the uninitiated).

I'm not trying to lay down wisdom so much as direct the flow of a river. You and I--we're spokesmen for a movement, whether that's what we want to be or not.

When we acknowledge absurdity, it gives power to absurdity, becasue we are who were are, and that has gravitas.

There's a wonderful book called You Are Now Less Dumb http://www.amazon.com/You-Are-Now-Less-Dumb/dp/1592408052 and one of the central themes--unfortunately--is the more you deny something, the more you convince others you are lying.

Odd, indeed. But true. Every conspiracy theory is strengthened by those who rally against it. So DON'T rally against it.

The best way to combat idiocy is to completely ignore it.

I understand how liberating it can be to state your case. And I understand defending those who are picked upon. Trust me, brother, I get this on a genetic level. I've done it a lot.

Your post perfectly explained your position.

But when you can be prodded to explain yourself, you've allowed the prodders to have their victory.

I was vilified worse than you in the article I believe you're responding to. I get a few million hits a year on my blog, so I have a nice, big forum to respond.

I. Will. Not. Respond. To B.S.

I'm not great, or wise. I'm just a guy doing his best, trying to find my niche. I've had a lot of luck, and I'm in awe that a lot of people have taken what I've said to heart.

I'm all about defending the underdog. I'm also about taking power away from the enemy.

The more you bring attention to a pinhead, the more the pinhead benefits.

When someone asks me: "Joe, have you bought reviews?" My answer will be: "Duh, no. Show me proof. It's ridiculous."

But until a reputable source asks, there's no need to fight fires. Because when you draw attention to those seeking attention, you are fanning flames, not extinguishing them.

I only have subjective experience on my side to prove this. But, writer to writer, when you go on a crusade to defend yourself or others, it only brings more attention to your detractors.

If you want to make a difference, you need to ATTACK, not defend. The best defense is an offense.

You are innocent until proven guilty. No one can prove you are guilty, because you are innocent. But you can prove they are guilty.

If you want to fight, you need to attack, not defend. Attack the person making the baseless accusations. Hit them with facts and reason and logic and truth. Make them be defensive.

Or not. Because, honestly, I think this is silly. I've got enough haters to populate a big town. And it doesn't effect my income, or my stature.

My two cents.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

Jack Kilborn said:


> I've got enough haters to populate a big town.


Methinks there might be a Kilborn novel in that line.


----------



## Gennita Low (Dec 13, 2012)

Hugh,

No matter how much it hurts now, it'll get better, especially if you don't dwell too long on it. They want you hurt and they want to see you telling in public you're hurt.

Better to hug our furbabies and cry to them.

Here is one of my favorite pictures of mine. Except for the baby in my arms, who just turned 11, the bunch of fur gathered around me are all gone now. The one in the forefront was my best friend and soulmate, Brando, and he left home when he turned 18. I still cry when I think about him. I built my home for him, his wife, and their four kids (and later added the baby Lilah in my arms).








[/URL]

--Gennita, mom to Princess Lilah, Jiggle Low, Demon Dog and that chubby squirrel Miki.


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

That Jack Killborn guy is pretty wise. And possibly Hugh's _big brother_ from the Boys & Girls Club.

Always interesting to see what will open the Konrath coffin and bring him forth 

I'm going to stand in front of a mirror and say his name three times.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

AngryGames said:


> That Jack Killborn guy is pretty wise.


I agree, and I think part of that wisdom is that he so seldom appears.

I wonder what he's doing with all this time he's not appearing somewhere.

Oh, wait...


----------



## jnfr (Mar 26, 2011)

You're getting lots of good advice here, and I have nothing to add except KBoards love and support for you and yours. And all the best to the non-identified author who is getting all the s**wflakes flung at her. That's never fun.

So here's our Jamey. He had a heart attack and died suddenly last year. I'm sure he's hanging with Jolie on the rainbow bridge, waiting patiently to see us again.


----------



## Hudson Owen (May 18, 2012)

I don't think the pledge works.  Nor will there ever be a fool-proof review system, though it's always worth trying to improve it.

It's his word against your word; his pit bull against your pit bull.

Around here, though, your word carries more weight; especially considering all the personal relationships you have established.  That's how you build trust, through relationships of every sort, over time. 

I get a sense about people on this board, writers who claim to be bad or evil.  Girls, mainly.  I smile when I read something like that.  I know there are tough guys out there, Hemingway-tough guys, and that's ok.  Some writers whore, fight and drink.  That doesn't make them mendacious or evil.  Hemingway wasn't mendacious or evil.  Evil people don't talk the way we talk here.  I don't know about John Locke.  I don't think you are John Locke.

We trust you, Hugh, and we have no right to ask for a free tour of your soul.


----------



## Stephen M Holak (May 15, 2012)

I'll keep it short: Thanks Hugh (and you too, Joe K)


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Hugh, I say this as your dearest, closest frenemy. Get yourself some really nice cookies. Not Chips Ahoy, either. Proper, bakery-style cookies. Get a bottle of wine and curl up with a nice blanket. Then, watch this on repeat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7lp3RhzfgI

This is a man whose fans are taking bets on if he's going to die before his series is finished a la Jordan. And he can wear his beard and cap with pride in public. You can do it, too.


----------



## M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson U.S. Vet (Sep 16, 2013)

Hugh Howey said:


> Well, this has been a problem for a while, and it's in need of a solution. I'm not sure that I have a good one. The problem stems from another very real problem, which is that authors fake reviews and pay for reviews. It's not just authors, of course. This is a problem in the restaurant and hotel industries, and probably every industry where reviews correlate with income. There are those who fake positive reviews for gain and competitors who fake negative reviews for spite. It has been covered in the New York Times and on hundreds of blogs and other outlets. It's a real problem with serious consequences and no easy solution.
> 
> One of the many problems that stems from this is that innocents are lumped in with perpetrators. The sports world has been dealing with this for a while now, as those who use performance enhancing drugs cast a dark shadow over those who don't. And when national heroes like Lance Armstrong and Roger Clemens are implicated, the assumption becomes that everyone does it. But everyone doesn't. Except that it's practically impossible to prove a negative.
> 
> ...


Hugh...Who cares about those bastards. You're the man to me. that's all that matters.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Methinks I have never so thoroughly agreed with the illustrious Mr. Kilborn. 

You cannot control the actions of others. You can only control your own actions. Nowhere is this bit of information more useful than when dealing with cretins on the internet. The internet is full of crazy people who think setting up a free blog means they are important. All it means is that they set up a free blog. You have no legal, moral, or ethical obligation to respond to every blogger or internet commenter. Because the more you respond, the more they will just use it against you because now they have your attention. It becomes a vicious cycle. They have no credibility on their own. Their credibility comes only from getting you to respond to them. There is a reason the whole "birther" movement got worse AFTER Obama posted his birth certificate online. They knew they had his attention. Once they have your attention, they can simply demand more and more from you, but nothing they demand will ever satisfy them. Because if they admit that you proved yourself innocent, they then have to admit that they were WRONG.

And they will never admit that they are wrong.



> Anyone can cast aspersions on your character, and you're not allowed to defend yourself. You are tied to the stake and expected to enjoy the burn.


Anonymous people with no integrity can't cast aspersions on your character. There is nothing for you to defend against. This is the real point. By engaging these people in public, you are in fact willingly tying yourself to the stake and then hoping they don't throw the match. They don't have the strength of character themselves to drag you to the stake. They lack the power. They lack the credibility. They need you to agree to the trial. They need you to agree to allow them to judge you.

Think of these accusations like a fire. Depriving them of your response is like depriving a fire of oxygen. It eventually burns itself out from lack of fuel. But each acknowledgement in public provides more fuel and encourages the fire to keep burning.

As a female in the gaming industry, I have been on the receiving end of more baseless accusations than I can even count. You will rarely, however, ever see me acknowledge any of them in public. And even when I do, it will be in vague, general terms. All my so-called accusers over the years have long faded into the internet wasteland to never be heard from again. _But I'm still here._

And no, that's not simply because I have a large back yard&#8230;


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Hugh, I can understand your angst and I'm with you on most of it. BUT--the internet and twitter show us all how many fools, clowns, and trolls are on the internet. Now they can all communicate their drivel and sometimes people pay attention. That feeds them to spout more.

Maybe ignoring the fools is a wiser course. The sad thing is we begin to now realize (with social media) how many there are.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Bards and Sages (Julie) said:


> Methinks I have never so thoroughly agreed with the illustrious Mr. Kilborn.
> 
> You cannot control the actions of others. You can only control your own actions. Nowhere is this bit of information more useful than when dealing with cretins on the internet.


But can't you use your Sith Witch powers on them? Turn them into the mighty DD's Kobolds?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> But can't you use your Sith Witch powers on them? Turn them into the mighty DD's Kobolds?





Spoiler



Hush! Where do you think my kobold minions come from?


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Joe crushed it.

Do we have any examples of folks whose careers have actually been damaged by this in some measurable way? I'm pretty sure John Locke is still doing alright for himself. Sure, that's not entirely reassuring in his case, but he should've been hit by it if anybody has been.

I ask because it seems like there's two strands here: 1) You're hurting my business, and 2) You're hurting my feelings. I expect ignoring the haters is the best way to ameliorate both issues.

Like Joe, I'm blessed with a natural disregard for haters when the data show that I'm winning. I hope those of you who are less autistic will accept my sympathies and support.


----------



## Dan Fiorella (Oct 14, 2012)

Suddenly by zero reviews looks pretty darn good.  


and may have saved my dog's life.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

For those urging silence, you don't know what it has felt like to have people accusing me of this for the past two years, knowing in my heart that I've never done it, and being terrified of bringing the issue up for fear of reprisal.

I haven't been this light-of-heart in over a year. I haven't felt this free and liberated in over a year. I've wanted to stand up to the barbs and insults and libel for a long time, and the lumping of some of my friends into the accusations finally pushed me over the edge, and I feel like a new man.

There is no calculation of PR or sales or reputation or risk or anything that can match the weight that's off my chest. Sorry.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Hugh Howey said:


> I've wanted to stand up to the barbs and insults and libel for a long time, and the lumping of some of my friends into the accusations finally pushed me over the edge, and I feel like a new man.


Keep track of every place it was mentioned online, and take screen shots of everything.

We're going to sue.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Hugh Howey said:


> For those urging silence, you don't know what it has felt like to have people accusing me of this for the past two years, knowing in my heart that I've never done it, and being terrified of bringing the issue up for fear of reprisal.
> 
> I haven't been this light-of-heart in over a year. I haven't felt this free and liberated in over a year. I've wanted to stand up to the barbs and insults and libel for a long time, and the lumping of some of my friends into the accusations finally pushed me over the edge, and I feel like a new man.
> 
> There is no calculation of PR or sales or reputation or risk or anything that can match the weight that's off my chest. Sorry.


I can completely understand and would probably feel the same. We spend a lifetime upholding our reputation and trying to do 'the right thing' then someone comes along and tries to wipe it out and ruin your success--from jealousy. I would've done exactly what you did, Hugh. If the declaration gives you peace, then it was the right thing to do.



Jack Kilborn said:


> Keep track of every place it was mentioned online, and take screen shots of everything.
> 
> We're going to sue.


I. Can't. Wait. 
That will be a huge day of celebration when the steaming turd is named and defeated.


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Keep track of every place it was mentioned online, and take screen shots of everything.
> 
> We're going to sue.


From Dear Author, in the comments:


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Hugh Howey said:


> From Dear Author, in the comments:


Perfect. Get as many as possible.

This is actionable. We don't have to prove we're telling the truth. We can prove the blogger is a liar.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Seeing as how this list is a who's-who of successful KB authors I think it's a safe bet the offender has been here before and has been, in all likelihood, having the time of their lives laughing it up as the attention for this has spun up.

And then Joe said:


> We're going to sue.


I don't think they're f%@*ng laughing now.

Not if they knew how "un-invisible" you really are on the internet to those with resources and know-how.



> Perfect. Get as many as possible. This is actionable. We don't have to prove we're telling the truth. We can prove the blogger is a liar.


Damn. Want help?


----------



## Hugh Howey (Feb 11, 2012)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Perfect. Get as many as possible.
> 
> This is actionable. We don't have to prove we're telling the truth. We can prove the blogger is a liar.


Yeah, the email from Fiverr proves that.

Outing this person will get a shrug from those who look down on indies (if they even notice), but it would be nice to make enough noise that others who want to snipe at our reputations will think twice.

A little less anonymity on the internet would make it a less hostile place, I think.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm all for outing people on the internet who say mean, vicious, hateful, untrue things, but what happened between



Jack Kilborn said:


> So listen closely, because I'm about to drop some epic serious knowledge.
> 
> Haters gonna hate. Trolls gonna troll. Giving them the time of day is like feeding a starving wolf--if you want to guarantee a wolf following you around all of your life, keep feeding it scraps.


and



> Keep track of every place it was mentioned online, and take screen shots of everything.
> 
> We're going to sue.


?


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Diane Patterson said:


> I'm all for outing people on the internet who say mean, vicious, hateful, untrue things, but what happened between
> 
> and
> ?


JA Konrath showed up?


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Diane Patterson said:


> I'm all for outing people on the internet who say mean, vicious, hateful, untrue things, but what happened between and ?


Defending yourself online just draws attention to the misinformation.

Suing is offense, not defense.

That said, I spoke to a lawyer friend and suing for this would be expensive and probably take a long time, and their are no guarantees. I've got better things to do with my energy and money, so I'm back to dropping the entire matter.

I encourage everyone involved to put it behind them and get on with their lives. You need to pick your battles, and this one isn't worth it.

Besides, some good has come from all of this. Look at all the cute pet pictures.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

JanThompson said:


> JA Konrath showed up?


Well, that was kind of my question: I thought both posts were from JA Konrath.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Diane Patterson said:


> Well, that was kind of my question: I thought both posts were from JA Konrath.


They were. Pretty sure Jan was just making a play on his two pen names.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

Jack Kilborn said:


> That said, I spoke to a lawyer friend and suing for this would be expensive and probably take a long time, and their are no guarantees. I've got better things to do with my energy and money, so I'm back to dropping the entire matter.


Unfortunately, that is the cost-benefit analysis that so many of us have to apply to various situations that would be well-served by the outcome of a legal judgement, but not by the pursuit thereof. Which is why so many scumbags get away with it: we don't have the time, money, or energy to pursue them.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

My dogs eat people who lie.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Diane Patterson said:


> Unfortunately, that is the cost-benefit analysis that so many of us have to apply to various situations that would be well-served by the outcome of a legal judgement, but not by the pursuit thereof. Which is why so many scumbags get away with it: we don't have the time, money, or energy to pursue them.


This. It will take a handful of authors with the resources to fight this kind of thing, who are willing to fight it -- who are willing to take a loss for the team, for the good of the many -- before a precedent can be set and an example made of this kind of troll.

It will always be a negative cost/benefit for any one individual author... I think perhaps when you start including the benefit to the community as a whole, the cost/benefit analysis would start to swing the other way.

Which is why I admire Melissa, Hugh, and whoever else is going to be fighting this. It's a good opportunity to try. They're taking one for the team in doing so! They're aiming for change, which IMO is an admirable thing.

*fist bump*


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Jack Kilborn said:


> That said, I spoke to a lawyer friend and suing for this would be expensive and probably take a long time, and their are no guarantees. I've got better things to do with my energy and money, so I'm back to dropping the entire matter.
> 
> I encourage everyone involved to put it behind them and get on with their lives. You need to pick your battles, and this one isn't worth it.


Dang, I was looking forward to a Konrath/Crouch/Howey tag team smack down. That would have been epic.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

MichaelWallace said:


> Dang, I was looking forward to a Konrath/Crouch/Howey tag team smack down. That would have been epic.


Melissa was the one who got the most attention, and she and I traded a few emails and decided to just get on with life. It's her call, and I support it. She's a smart, brave woman, and if she wanted to pursue this, I'd be behind her. Some things just aren't worth it, though.

But luckily, this is the Internet. I'm sure I'll find some other pinhead to smack down soon enough.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Melissa was the one who got the most attention, and she and I traded a few emails and decided to just get on with life. It's her call, and I support it. She's a smart, brave woman, and if she wanted to pursue this, I'd be behind her. Some things just aren't worth it, though.
> 
> But luckily, this is the Internet. I'm sure I'll find some other pinhead to smack down soon enough.


I can see how aggravating this must be to the people who were unjustly accused, but you're right. It's better to just walk away.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this, Hugh. Very informative. It's sad to see these kinds of things going on.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

DianaGabriel said:


> They were. Pretty sure Jan was just making a play on his two pen names.


Yes! On his alter ego taking what seemed to be an opposite position of the other...


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

JanThompson said:


> Yes! On his alter ego taking what seemed to be an opposite position of the other...


J.A. doesn't know that I'm also sleeping with his wife.


----------



## Joseph Turkot (Nov 9, 2012)

I hadn't really taken the time until now to look at the Zon blog and all the others it links to. Each one posts the same mindless [crap], word for word identical, trying to pass as news, such as this especially hilarious excerpt, mimed on every one of these amateur blogs, purporting to be a new realization for the community of its feigned reader-base: "What is a Troll?"

_Trolls were one of many unexpected things we learned about in our research into unethical tactics and fake reviews. In the context of online discussions, a troll isn't a mythical monster or a child's creation rather a troll is someone with ill intentions._

Someone with a grudge clearly slapped these blogs together en masse, posturing with false ethos upon premade blog themes, spouting inane drivel. I give them credit only in that they roused the community here, but it is ironic, given their malicious, albeit ill-conceived, strategem, that they only served to strengthen the community of indie writers and their awareness of their own principle-guided practices. It is maybe not so much ironic as paradoxical, that the blog-person (because let's not pretend more than one person created all those mirror websites, that would be a real tragedy of effort) is himself a troll, faking criticism, all while doing so, mangling that last sentence: _In the context of online discussions, a troll isn't a mythical monster or a child's creation rather a troll is someone with ill intentions._ I'm shocked to learn of these trolls, and that they may be out there, spreading "ill intentions." I shudder to think such a thing exists, other than I thought it had, as a child's creation.


----------



## Edward W. Robertson (May 18, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Melissa was the one who got the most attention, and she and I traded a few emails and decided to just get on with life. It's her call, and I support it. She's a smart, brave woman, and if she wanted to pursue this, I'd be behind her. Some things just aren't worth it, though.
> 
> But luckily, this is the Internet. I'm sure I'll find some other pinhead to smack down soon enough.


Can't fault you all for making that decision... but I too was really looking forward to the Ents going to war.

The comparison to the steroids scandal is really apt. There's really no way to defend yourselves besides playing the game the right way and letting the work speak for itself.


----------



## FMH (May 18, 2013)

"It’s easier than leaving a syringe in your locker."

So true. And I too would feel sick most mornings because being honest is very important to me, and when people think I am not, it drives me fucking crazy.

That said, it is usually the people who are dishonest, who accuse another of this.

Carl Jung said, you see what you are.

So, Hugh, and HM Ward - you're fine. Keep writing. It's not going to hurt you and don't let the bastards get you down. Fuck em. 

xx
F.M. Hopkins


----------



## Jason Blacker (May 20, 2011)

I've been thinking about this too after the thread a few days ago.

If I had the money and the inclination I'd sue them for libel.

IMHO it's that simple.


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Jack Kilborn said:


> J.A. doesn't know that I'm also sleeping with his wife.


The plot thickens...


----------



## wolfrom (May 26, 2012)

I certainly respect the notion of authors making such a declaration. That being said, I've decided that I will reserve the right to break any rule as the need arises. Review systems are constantly being assailed, so if I ever felt that the decision had to be made to do something less than ethical to preserve my "career", I wouldn't want a well-meaning past pledge to get in the way of that.

I guess that makes me sound like I have no integrity, but to me, writing the book and making it as honest as I can is what matters. My Amazon rating of 3.4 for Book One of my current series is very sad indeed and costs me sales and promotion opportunities; I'm not sure I'm in a position to say I'd never be tempted. When ratings affect the bottom line as much as they do, I have trouble faulting down-in-the-ranks authors who've taken a naughtier path.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Jason Blacker said:


> I've been thinking about this too after the thread a few days ago.
> 
> If I had the money and the inclination I'd sue them for libel.
> 
> IMHO it's that simple.


Nobody has enough money or inclination to take on all of the haters, though, and you'd be bleeding money the whole time.

Take this as a teachable moment, actually. Lawsuits are almost _always_ losers. You know how CPR almost always works on TV? Same thing. CPR almost never works, and usually when it does, you're either a vegetable or debilitated for the rest of your life. Heroic measures aren't nearly as good as their mythologies, either in legal or medical circles. Ask any lawyer: if you're in a courtroom, nobody's happy. By then it's too late.

As for emotions, I'm glad that you feel better, Hugh! I think that I'd still hold the line with Joe if I were in your position, but you do you. I don't think it'll cost you anything. You did the right thing for you.

The key here is that for each of us, it's about our personal feelings more than somehow resolving this, or scaring the trolls away. Make public declarations, throw up blog posts, rant and rave if it makes you feel better. Just be realistic about what you're accomplishing, because I don't think they'll ever go away even if there are high-profile civil suits. Pirates certainly haven't been swayed by the millions upon millions of dollars thrown against them.



wolfrom said:


> I certainly respect the notion of authors making such a declaration. That being said, I've decided that I will reserve the right to break any rule as the need arises. Review systems are constantly being assailed, so if I ever felt that the decision had to be made to do something less than ethical to preserve my "career", I wouldn't want a well-meaning past pledge to get in the way of that.
> 
> I guess that makes me sound like I have no integrity, but to me, writing the book and making it as honest as I can is what matters. My Amazon rating of 3.4 for Book One of my current series is very sad indeed and costs me sales and promotion opportunities; I'm not sure I'm in a position to say I'd never be tempted. When ratings affect the bottom line as much as they do, I have trouble faulting down-in-the-ranks authors who've taken a naughtier path.


I'd fault them. I'm certain there are other areas where said authors could improve, and I think that should be the focus. Exploits tend not to lead to sustainable success. They tend to lead to having all of your Tour de France victories stripped, reviews deleted, athletes saying really silly things in front of Congress, and the indy community as a whole being dragged through the mud.

Question what the market is wanting from you, but not getting. You can sort out a better approach. We believe in you!


----------



## Jan Thompson (May 25, 2013)

Dolphin said:


> I'd fault them. I'm certain there are other areas where said authors could improve, and I think that should be the focus. Exploits tend not to lead to sustainable success. They tend to lead to having all of your Tour de France victories stripped, reviews deleted, athletes saying really silly things in front of Congress, and the indy community as a whole being dragged through the mud.


And have something like this happen:









http://www.pinterest.com/pin/353884483190576397/


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

@Eelkat

I'd worry a lot more about your users and a lot less about legal situations that you 1) should be avoiding like the plague in the first place, 2) will probably never wind up in even if you try, and 3) are going about the wrong way anyhow.

Your legalese runs the risk of alienating folks. It'll certainly make your pages look like crap, and the content problem is even worse for folks using assistive technologies like screen-readers. More to the point, I seriously doubt its ability to deter anybody who's determined to bully you or infringe your copyrights. Far from it, in fact-there are groups out there who would be _incited_ by this kind of language to go out of their way and attack you.

Hugh's done the right thing. By saying human things to humans about how he's a human (and a good human, at that), he comes across in a very positive light. The hacker and net neutrality communities will have nothing but love for him. He further alienates haters, but fuck 'em. They were never his constituency in the first place. People who _are_ his constituency-readers and potential readers-can enjoy a human-friendly experience on his website. They're not treated like criminals, or criminals-to-be. They're not bombarded with crufty legal ramblings for their trouble. It's a good look.

It's generally going to be a waste of time to do anything more than that. You'd be better off spending that time on becoming more successful, instead of more confrontational. Hugh can sell books faster than _anyone_ can bully his numbers down. Strive to become Hugh.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2013)

EelKat said:


> *The Fine Print,
> Legal Stuff You Didn't Know You Needed to Know
> and Other Legalities:*​




  

Does this mean I'm not the most confrontational person on these boards anymore? Because all that seems way over the top even by my rather blunt standards.   

Having been in a situation where I needed to get a restraining order, I can't imagine ANY of that disclaimer doing anything to actually stop someone so unhinged that you would need a restraining order. As has been said, it's almost a challenge now. You've thrown down a gauntlet and basically instigated a confrontation with all of that.



> The are actually laws which say websites are required to post these notices (I did not know that prior to looking into this stuff) and that if you ever end up going to court over anything related to your site, having these legal pages in place is going to be a big step in your favor.


Did you actually speak with an attorney before putting this stuff on your site? Because I think you are misunderstanding a lot. For example, a COPPA statement and policy is not required unless your site caters to minors and you collect information on those users. COPPA ONLY applies to websites that target kids. It does not apply to sites that do not actively target kids but may on occasion end up with a minor visiting. In fact, putting a COPPA notice on your site can open you to liability if you have adult content on your site that is not behind an age-verified wall because by having a COPPA policy you are telling the world you target kids. Same thing with a DMCA notice. Unless you are collecting a lot of user generated content, the law doesn't require a notice.

The first thing legal tells us when we have to deal with any government agency: don't do more than is required. Do only what is required. If the FAA comes in and asks to see our dangerous goods shipments, we only give them our two-year file, even if we happen to have five years available. Because the law only requires that we give them the two year file, and giving them more than what they need just opens the door for more problems.​


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

Excellent points, and there you have it: even the Sith Queen says "lighten up."


----------

